# Holiday Reptile Boarding



## Ryan The Reptile Lover (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello everyone

I'm not sure where I was supposed to post this topic but here it goes. I'm all ready to purchase my first ever crestie, but I have a slight issue. In may of 2017 I go to Thailand for one month to work in an animal sanctuary and also to do some research into the reptiles over there for my own benefit and towards my college course. So I need to know if anyone knows of anywhere that would look after my crestie for the duration of my stay. I don't think I can wait 6 long months to purchase my first reptile. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------

